# Circuitos Popular Electrónica.



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ago 19, 2016)

Es muy conocida por todos la revista Elektor y sus magníficos circuitos de audio.
En EEUU desde 1954 a 2003 existio una publicación parecida " Popular Electronics " también de excelente calidad y aquí en el foro se ha publicado un circuito : el Brute 70 ; pues bien os anexo un link.    http://www.swtpc.com/mholley/PopularElectronics/Popular_Electronics.htm en el cual, al final del mismo os podéis descargar sin problemas legales maravillosos circuitos.
Os animo a LEER los mismos ya que son muy pedagógicos y tratan dudas sobre las que consultáis.
Yo soy electrónico industrial ( digital, robótica y potencia ) por lo que de audio no tenía ni idea y lo poco que aprendí fue así, leyendo publicaciones sobre los años 80, aprehendiendo esos conocimientos y sobre todo experimentando y errando.
He creído oportuno abrir un hilo a parte ya que pese a la corriente dominante del foro ( muchos watios y actualidad ) creo que en todo foro que se precie hay un apartado de clásicos o vintage, con el cual honramos la memoria de lo antiguo, aprendemos y sabemos realmente como hemos llegado hasta aquí.
Yo personalmente me estoy peleando con un circuito de la revista, l'il Tiger.
Dejo al atinado criterio de los moderadores hacer lo pertinente con este hilo, pero si se mantiene, podría ser ampliado con vuestros aportes.
Un saludo
p.D.: Se me ha olvidado comentar que los circuitos vienen con su PCB.


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 19, 2016)

La vieja Popular Electronics.... Cuanto aprendimos de ella....En algún lugar tenía la colección y no se siq uedará algún número, pero la compré siempre hasta su desaparición. Se compraba en los quioscos de mi ciudad y en Buenos Aires en los quioscos de calñle Corrientes. Que tiempos aquellos. No había escuelas ni universidades que trataran la electrónica, había que aprender solo. ¿Foros?  Que va... ¿Internet? Si la hibiéramos tenido....O quizás no. Con el esfuerzo enorme para aprender, aprendimos. Con la facilidad de aprender que da internet, quizás no, como lo veo en el foro, que casi todos buscan el menor esfuerzo. Y sin el PCB, no hacen nada. Asi no se aprende. Bueno, es la opinion de un reviejo. Perdon si ofendo a alguien. Repito, opiniones de viejo...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 19, 2016)

aquileslor dijo:


> La vieja Popular Electronics.... Cuanto aprendimos de ella....En algún lugar tenía la colección y no se siq uedará algún número, pero la compré siempre hasta su desaparición. Se compraba en los quioscos de mi ciudad y en Buenos Aires en los quioscos de calñle Corrientes. Que tiempos aquellos. No había escuelas ni universidades que trataran la electrónica, había que aprender solo. ¿Foros?  Que va... ¿Internet? Si la hibiéramos tenido....O quizás no. Con el esfuerzo enorme para aprender, aprendimos. Con la facilidad de aprender que da internet, quizás no, como lo veo en el foro, que casi todos buscan el menor esfuerzo. Y sin el PCB, no hacen nada. Asi no se aprende. Bueno, es la opinion de un reviejo. Perdon si ofendo a alguien. Repito, opiniones de viejo...


       (aprobación de otro viejo de meo siglo  , jajajajaja)
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Ago 19, 2016)

Me sumo a los viejos y al esfuerzo que haciamos para conseguir imformacion en nuestras mocedades, si habre ido a la biblioteca a buscar textos que hablaran sobre rf y fm ufff ,ya casi tengo 49 asique soy del club de daniel,,,Bueno yo empece con lupin,radio chasis,nueva electronica,elektor etc  y un dia vi en mi ciudad algunos numeros de popular electronics y una revista inglesa que no recuerdo el nombre ahora,,,los efectos de la edad ....en donde habia circuitos de percusion electronica,con generadores de ruido blanco y osciladores amortiguados con operacionales,que tiempos aquellos jajaja ,,Bueno despues vino el amor por la Rf y asi seguimos.


Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 19, 2016)

Me emocioné de ver un circuito con las polaridades al revés


----------



## chclau (Ago 20, 2016)

Yo a veces tambien pienso que cuando las cosas costaban mas se valoraban mas (yo tambien corria para conseguir la Popular Electronics, tenia una hermosa coleccion...)

Y sin embargo, yo veo lo que es la productividad mia de hoy y se que seria absolutamente imposible en aquel entonces.

Tengo una duda sobre sintaxis de VHDL? En Google encuentro la respuesta en segundos
Necesito aplicaciones? Lo mismo
Libros? De lo que quiera.

Me acuerdo que en su momento unos amigos y yo fundamos en la Universidad un Laboratorio Estudiantil de Electronica. Organizamos visitas a exposiciones, compramos equipos entre todos, de todo un poco. Cual habia sido uno de nuestros mayores logros? Conseguir UNA copia del libro azul de Linear Applications de National.

Hoy da risa pensar y es increible recordar que la mayoria de la informacion era inaccesible para la inmensa mayoria de los ingenieros. Ni hablar de los estudiantes.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ago 20, 2016)

Me alegro al leer vuestros comentarios con los que me identifico plenamente. Ahora mi pretensión es doble:
Por un lado que este gusanillo del autoestudio se lo contagiemos a los foristas jóvenes.
Por otro lado, por favor, publicar en este hilo los circuitos de este tipo que tengáis en vuestro poder ( no es necesario que sean de Popular Electronics, basta con que sean vintage.
Gracia y un abrazo de éste forista que cumplió 50 este 17 de Agosto ( hace tres días ). Por esto abri este hilo.


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ago 20, 2016)

excelente !!!!siempre he escuchado sobre esta revista. al igual que Elektor. He buscado muchas veces articulos o web que tengan este contenido, pero los pocos que se encuentran, estan fragmentados,mal escaneados. o solo colocan algunos detalles no asi la revista o el numero completo.
Y si los hay . hay que pagar para leerlos. 
Yo estoy empezando en la electronica y este tipo de revistas, ayuda mucho a comprender mas todavía. sobre los circuitos, y su funcionamiento..
Yo tengo descargados 2.5 gb de una revista italiana de la misma epoca Son mas de 150 numeros...Que ya no se imprime y que la editorial ha liberado para la descarga. voy a buscar el link.para que descarguen. o si no lo encuentro tratar de subir un RAR 
Incluso en esta otra pagina Vecchie riviste  se puede descargar revistas . italianas viejas.. muy interesantes.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ago 20, 2016)

cuervobrujo dijo:


> excelente !!!!siempre he escuchado sobre esta revista. al igual que Elektor. He buscado muchas veces articulos o web que tengan este contenido, pero los pocos que se encuentran, estan fragmentados,mal escaneados. o solo colocan algunos detalles no asi la revista o el numero completo.
> Y si los hay . hay que pagar para leerlos.
> Yo estoy empezando en la electronica y este tipo de revistas, ayuda mucho a comprender mas todavía. sobre los circuitos, y su funcionamiento..
> Yo tengo descargados 2.5 gb de una revista italiana de la misma epoca Son mas de 150 numeros...Que ya no se imprime y que la editorial ha liberado para la descarga. voy a buscar el link.para que descarguen. o si no lo encuentro tratar de subir un RAR
> Incluso en esta otra pagina Vecchie riviste  se puede descargar revistas . italianas viejas.. muy interesantes.



Si son archivos muy grandes dará problemas. Mejor pública el circuito que desees, un amplificador, un previo.....
Un saludo.


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ago 20, 2016)

Estaba viendo, recien encontre el link. pero la revista no es muy antigua. 
La primera edicion es del 1995 en adelante. son 156 numeros. en formato pdf...
Asi que creo que no iria en este post.


----------



## juan47 (Ago 20, 2016)

Quisiera recordar aquella revista, RESISTOR, la cual me costaba tanto adquirir, por motivos economicos, de la cual aprendi mucho, pues esplicaba el funcionamiento de cada etapa que habia en el proyecto

Y era lo unico que podia hacer, aprender, pues en cada articulo te especificada el precio de la placa, el precio de todos los componentes y aquello se ponia como un muro para realizar el proyecto
En el archivo adjunto dejo una imagen de la portada de uno de los numeros, poseo muchas de estas revistas asi como de NUEVA ELECTRONICA y de ELECTOR, el problema es que estan dejadas de la mano de Dios y con tantos traslados algunas las tengo y otras estan en el pueblo almacenadas


----------



## miguelus (Ago 20, 2016)

cuervobrujo dijo:


> excelente !!!!siempre he escuchado sobre esta revista. al igual que Elektor. He buscado muchas veces articulos o web que tengan este contenido, pero los pocos que se encuentran, estan fragmentados,mal escaneados. o solo colocan algunos detalles no asi la revista o el numero completo.
> Y si los hay . hay que pagar para leerlos.
> Yo estoy empezando en la electronica y este tipo de revistas, ayuda mucho a comprender mas todavía. sobre los circuitos, y su funcionamiento..
> Yo tengo descargados 2.5 gb de una revista italiana de la misma epoca Son mas de 150 numeros...Que ya no se imprime y que la editorial ha liberado para la descarga. voy a buscar el link.para que descarguen. o si no lo encuentro tratar de subir un RAR
> Incluso en esta otra pagina Vecchie riviste  se puede descargar revistas . italianas viejas.. muy interesantes.



Buenas noches.

Creo que te refieres a esta revista...

http://www.rsp-italy.it/Electronics/Magazines/Nuova Elettronica/

Sal U2


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ago 20, 2016)

*Miguelus*, la revista que yo digo es Elettronica innovata. 
La que tu pusiste es Nuova Elettronica, es mas antigua.. son italianas las dos.
De todas maneras se agradece el link, ya he bajado un par de numeros y esta muy buena la revista.! 
No tiene desperdicio.! ya, estoy haciendo lugar en el disco rigido para bajar los 250 numeros


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 21, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me emocioné de ver un circuito con las polaridades al revés
> 
> 
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/4e/e6/06/4ee606f8737f6dcd44626a00454383ab.jpg
> ...


Buenos y viejos tienpos donde inperavan los transistores tipo PNP , los tipos NPN aun eran novidades en desahollo , MosFet nin pensar , jajajajajajajaja    
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Sep 7, 2016)

En éste Link están TODAS las revistas de Popular Electronics en formato PDF, basta con pinchar sobre la que quereis. 
Un saludo 



http://www.americanradiohistory.com/Popular-Electronics-Guide.htm


----------



## Wheelf (Sep 7, 2016)

Y en la misma web está disponible la revista HIGH FIDELITY, para saber cual era la última novedad el año en que nacisteis
http://www.americanradiohistory.com/High-Fidelity-Magazine.htm


----------



## CHUWAKA (Sep 7, 2016)

Genial ya estava aburrido jaja muy buena cientos de ejemplares .....no tendran el link para descargar REVISTA ELEKTOR por las dudas gracias....w


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Sep 8, 2016)

Buenos días Chuwaka. Elektor es una revista que sigue editándose en la actualidad, de ahí que sea difícil encontrar un link de descargas de las mismas.
Popular Electronics ya no se edita de ahí que no haya problemas legales para su descarga ( la empresa no perseguirá legalmente a nadie pues la empresa no existe ).
En todo caso siempre hay usuarios que escanean algunos números de revistas y a título personal los cuelgan en la web.
Con la revista Elektor hay varios casos así pero personalmente desconozco el sitio web.
Un saludo.
P.D.: He creado este hilo con fines pedagógicos, de estudio e investigación. Los links de Popular Electronics así como otro magnífico de Nueva Electrónica versión italiana que colgó otro compañero son perfectamente legales. Afortunadamente dispongo de un acceso a Internet de fibra óptica rapidísimo ( 300 megas en subida y bajada ) por lo que he echado un vistazo a todas las revistas. No sólo hay maravillosos circuitos de audio, los hay de todos los sectores de la electrónica ( mi hermano que es radioaficionado EA5GU al igual que Crimson está disfrutando como un enano con los circuitos de radio, antenas...... ) Por lo que si los administradores del foro lo consideran oportuno podrían publicar estos links en otros hilos que no sean de audio.


----------



## aquileslor (Sep 9, 2016)

Cheee...Todos andan por los 50.... Son unos pibes....Yo cumpli en julio 88.....Si ochenta y ocho añitos bien aprovechados en la electrónica. Por lo menos asi creo yo. Y todavía sigo....


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 9, 2016)

Hola a todos ,sin dudas algun  me encantaria y mucho  vivir en lo tienpo donde la electronica era unicamente basada en tubos , radios y tvs , nada de Informactica , computadoras , softwares , radio y tv HD digital , telefonos celulares , GPS , SMDs ,etc.......
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## opamp (Sep 9, 2016)

Muy cierto Daniel, me cuentan que los primeros transistores PNP y NPN eran de madera, para aumentar el dopaje del material N le metías clavos, si querías bajarle el dopaje le taladrabas más huecos.


----------



## miguelus (Sep 10, 2016)

opamp dijo:


> Muy cierto Daniel, me cuentan que los primeros transistores PNP y NPN eran de madera, para aumentar el dopaje del material N le metías clavos, si querías bajarle el dopaje le taladrabas más huecos.



Buenos días.

Mirad este enlace...

http://www.basuracerocolombia.com/i...s-basado-derivados-de-la-madera-sciencedaily/

Sal U2


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Sep 10, 2016)

Que hilo más interesante!!!!!! Empezamos por los años 50 y este último hilo habla del futuro. Gracias por el link Miguelus. Me temo que ese magnífico futuro de una electrónica ecológica va a estar muy condicionado por el maldito dinero y los intereses de los poderosos. Ya existen desgraciadas experiencias de inventos económicos que revolucionaban un sector ( combustibles, electricidad........ ) Y los poderosos se encargaron de silenciarlos para no perder poder.
Ojalá no suceda en este caso.
Un saludo.


----------



## vmsa (Sep 30, 2016)

No mencionan a la revista inglesa ETI Electronics Today International, Primero la compraba en los kioscos y luego me suscribí. De lo mejor que vi y con la que aprendí mucho. Todavía debo tener algún ejemplar por allí. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electronics_Today_International

Saludos.


----------



## cuervobrujo (May 5, 2017)

cuervobrujo dijo:


> Estaba viendo, recien encontre el link. pero la revista no es muy antigua.
> La primera edicion es del 1995 en adelante. son 156 numeros. en formato pdf...
> Asi que creo que no iria en este post.


Me autocito. para avisar que subi los archivos en mi cuenta de drive. ya que se a caido el link de descarga de tal revista.
Lo puse en el Arenero, pero para que no se pierda en la limpieza. lo vuelvo a colocar aqui



Son los 156 Nº con vista previa para visualizar cual quieren descargar


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (May 5, 2017)

No consigo descargar nada de ningún Link, ni en éste hilo ni en el Arenero, por favor, póngase un Link directo. Desconozco si es porque estamos en Europa.
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 5, 2017)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> No consigo descargar nada de ningún Link, ni en éste hilo ni en el Arenero, por favor, póngase un Link directo. Desconozco si es porque estamos en Europa.
> Gracias y un saludo.



Hola revisa que le pasa a tu explorador porque en mi caso las descarga  

Tengo miles de revistas descargas mi E-book repleto casi ocupa la mayor parte del disco bueno ya conocen los nombres,,, la que es difícil y apena conseguí unos pocos numero es de la nueva electrónica esas si que son dificiles difícil


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (May 5, 2017)

Gracias, tras cambiara Firefox, perfecto.
Un saludo.


----------

